# WoW Flüchtling sucht neue RP heimat



## Vincent van Dark (13. Juni 2009)

Ich Spiele momentan WoW doch das RP macht mir schon
lange keinen echten Spass mehr.Ich suche deswegen etwas anderes meine fragen sind:

-ist HdRo einsteigerfreundlich soll bedeuten 
das spiel ist ja schon ein wenig älter laufen noch genug spieler in dem lowlvl gebiet herum

-werde ich wenn ich auf einem RP server bin auch das Herr der ringe gefühl haben wie wenn man das buch liest ist es dort zirka so also nichts mit 20 legoras und gumlis

-machen die rpler auch instanz besuche und nicht wie die wowler fest in der statd sitzzen und quatschen ich will rp aber auch kampfmässig was haben ich zahl ja fürs spielen nicht fürs chatten

-komme ich auch mit einem etwas schwächeren system voran werde mir jetz bald eineneuen pc holen aber habe nur max 400 euro zur verfügung also ist nix mit highend pc 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei denn fragen helfen


----------



## Vincent van Dark (13. Juni 2009)

Bitte antworten


----------



## PaluppenPaul (13. Juni 2009)

benutz doch die sufu...es ist wochenende...und deine fragen wurden bestimmt schon drölfzich mal durchgekaut.


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> Ich Spiele momentan WoW doch das RP macht mir schon
> lange keinen echten Spass mehr.Ich suche deswegen etwas anderes meine fragen sind:
> 
> -ist HdRo einsteigerfreundlich soll bedeuten
> ...



1. Ja das Spiel ist sehr Einsteigerfreundlich, man bekommt nach und nach alles beigebracht und es sind noch genug andere neue Spieler unterwegs.

2. Ja, in HdRO ist die Atmosphäre super und es gibt eine epische Questreihe, die super erzählt ist und viel Spaß macht. Außerdem kommen so Namen eher selten vor und wenn dann sind sie schnell gemeldet und geändert.

3. Ja klar, Instanzen werden oft gemacht auch im low level Bereich.

4. Ich denke das sollte klappen, du kannst halt nur nicht eine super Grafik erwarten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und willkommen in Mittelerde!

P.S. Das ist ein Forum da muss man nicht gleich nach ca. 15 Minuten pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (13. Juni 2009)

tach,

spieler findest du egal auf welchem lvl genug. probleme wirst du da nicht haben.


rp findest du genug nur in gruppen/ raids wird es nicht sehr oft betrieben. wenn du die richtige sippe (gilde) oder gefährten findest sollte es aber kein problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein rechner:

vista
intel cor 2 duo
3 gb ram
geforce 9700

ich spiele hdro online mit ultra high alles auf max. gestellt und dx 10 locker flüssig auch in grp und in bree wenns da richtig voll ist.


----------



## Dashy (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde das feeling geil, ich have früher auf einen nicht Rp Server ( Morthrond oder so ^^ ) gespielt und am anfang war das Herr der Ringe feeling geil, d.h. du wars live dabei und es hatt einen gefesselt.

Highend Pc ist nicht so wichtig das game spielt sich auch ohne Dx10 sehr gut

Einsteigerfreundlich ist es auch, nicht ganz so wie WoW aber es gibt genügend leute

Ps: nenn dich aber dann nicht DUnkelblitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> benutz doch die sufu...es ist wochenende...und deine fragen wurden bestimmt schon drölfzich mal durchgekaut.



jap...toll... am besten ein Forum das voll mit stickies ist, und keiner postet mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Vincent van Dark (13. Juni 2009)

nein dunkelblitz war eine idee von einem freund ich werde mir einen ordentlich zwergischen namen zulegen wie es sich gehört
und danke für die antwort


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> mein rechner:
> 
> vista
> intel cor 2 duo
> ...



Ich glaube dem TE hilft es nicht gerade weiter, da der PC ja nicht schlecht ist,  im Gegensatz zu dem Rechner des TEs (So wie er ihn beschreibt). Aber in Bree denk ich nicht das es da komplett flüssig läuft und in der 21. Halle bestimmt nicht, da du 3GB hast gehe ich mal davon aus das du "nur" ein 32 Bit System hast und das ist da entscheidend.


----------



## Kerodos (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich suche auch ne Altanative zu WoW hab mir Rom angeschaut und naja brauch wohl nichts dazu sagen aber mich interesirt das Rollenspiel sehr. Ich hoffe aber auch auf Aion aber es kann genauso ein Flop werden also möchte ich mir Hdro anschauen und schauen wie das ist.
Das einzige Prob ist das der Download der Testversion wieder so lange braucht hab kein recht schnelles internet also könnte mir einer Sagen ob es sich lohnt es gleich zu kaufen


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich suche auch ne Altanative zu WoW hab mir Rom angeschaut und naja brauch wohl nichts dazu sagen aber mich interesirt das Rollenspiel sehr. Ich hoffe aber auch auf Aion aber es kann genauso ein Flop werden also möchte ich mir Hdro anschauen und schauen wie das ist.
> Das einzige Prob ist das der Download der Testversion wieder so lange braucht hab kein recht schnelles internet also könnte mir einer Sagen ob es sich lohnt es gleich zu kaufen



Also im HdRo Forum werden dir wohl viele sagen das es sicht lohnt (Je nachdem was man darunter versteht). Aber ich würde dir raten dir wirklich erst die Testversion zu downloaden, auch wenn es lange dauert. Denn sonst hast du später das Geld umsonst ausgegeben falls es dir doch nicht gefällt.


----------



## Kerodos (13. Juni 2009)

ja ich weis aber nach dem downloaden steht das ich da 19 Stunden downloaden mss und dan kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch die ganzen Patches dazu.
und vür alle die sich irgentwan eine Testwesion downloaden wollen und kein schnelles inernet habt dan regestrirt euch erst nachdem der Download abgeschlossen ist den sonst dauert das so lange das euch von der testversion nur noch 5 Tage übrigbleiben
War bei mir bei Wow auch so


----------



## Lossehelin (13. Juni 2009)

Jaaa.
Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie sagt man so schön.
Das Beste kommt zum Schluss.
Und nach dem ganzen Laden/Patchen kommt der Schluss das SPielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo. Ich wollte nur nochmal meine unausweichliche Antwort zu dem Thema geben: 

Wenn man als rollenspieler eine neue Heimat sucht, sollte man nicht in ein MMORPG gehen. Ich hab dazu mal diesen Beitrag, Animation = -Rollenspiel geschrieben. 

Wenn man wirklich viel und gutes Rollenspiel betreiben möchte ("gut" ist hier meine persönliche meinung), dann findet sich das eher in bestimmten chats und dergleichen (um das hier nicht ausarten zu lassen: Wenn es irgendjemanden interessiert, helfe ich über PMs).


----------



## Vanier (13. Juni 2009)

Es lohnt sich definitiv gleich die Vollversion zu holen, aber du musst dann trotzdem noch Moria,
also das Addon, herunterladen (derzeit mit Buch 7 ca. 3.5 bis 4 GB, wenn ich nicht irre).
Noch dazu hab ich erst heute die SoA version für 14,99 € gesehn, und das sollte denke ich erschwinglich sein.

Aber wie Gocu schon meint, würden dir die meisten HdRO´ler dazu raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du dann "wirklich" auf einem RP-Server anfangen möchtest, wenn ich das aus deinem Beitrag richtig verstanden habe,
solltest du dir Sachen wie "Alt*a*native" und andere Vergewaltigungen der deutchen Sprache abgewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Wenn ich das mit der Serverart falsch verstanden habe, entschuldige )


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Jaaa.
> Leider
> 
> 
> ...



Genau und ich nehme lieber sowas auf mich, statt später für etwas Geld ausgegeben zu haben was ich nicht benutze (Was nicht heißen soll das HdRO schlecht 
ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das positive ist, wenn dir HdRO dann Spaß macht kannst du deinen Testaccount erweitern und dann sofort losspielen ohne zu patchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerodos (13. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich wollte nur nochmal meine unausweichliche Antwort zu dem Thema geben:
> 
> Wenn man als rollenspieler eine neue Heimat sucht, sollte man nicht in ein MMORPG gehen. Ich hab dazu mal diesen Beitrag, Animation = -Rollenspiel geschrieben.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich viel und gutes Rollenspiel betreiben möchte ("gut" ist hier meine persönliche meinung), dann findet sich das eher in bestimmten chats und dergleichen (um das hier nicht ausarten zu lassen: Wenn es irgendjemanden interessiert, helfe ich über PMs).



Ja aber in Offline Rollenspielen fült man sich immer so aleine da denkt man das man der einzige richtige Spieler in der ganzen welt ist


----------



## Lossehelin (13. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Genau und ich nehme lieber sowas auf mich, statt später für etwas Geld ausgegeben zu haben was ich nicht benutze (Was nicht heißen soll das HdRO schlecht
> ist
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht auch eine Testversion für ~2€, welche das Hauptspiel "Schatten von Angmar" drauf hat?
Wenn ja würde es sich vielleicht für manche, besonder welche mit schwacher Internetleistung, kurz nach Media Markt zu gehen und sich kurz 2€ auszugeben.


----------



## Lossehelin (13. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Genau und ich nehme lieber sowas auf mich, statt später für etwas Geld ausgegeben zu haben was ich nicht benutze (Was nicht heißen soll das HdRO schlecht
> ist
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht auch eine Testversion für ~2€, welche das Hauptspiel "Schatten von Angmar" drauf hat?
Wenn ja würde es sich vielleicht für manche, besonder welche mit schwacher Internetleistung, kurz nach Media Markt zu gehen und sich kurz 2€ auszugeben.


----------



## Kerodos (13. Juni 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich definitiv gleich die Vollversion zu holen, aber du musst dann trotzdem noch Moria,
> also das Addon, herunterladen (derzeit mit Buch 7 ca. 3.5 bis 4 GB, wenn ich nicht irre).
> Noch dazu hab ich erst heute die SoA version für 14,99 € gesehn, und das sollte denke ich erschwinglich sein.
> 
> ...



ja sorry ich bin aus Österreich und da würd das so klingen wenn ich es aus der Mundart direckt hinschreibe "servas wie gehts da heit" Och mir gehts grod net so guat" Hi wie geht es dir heute Ach mir geht es gerade nicht so gut


----------



## Gocu (13. Juni 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht auch eine Testversion für ~2€, welche das Hauptspiel "Schatten von Angmar" drauf hat?
> Wenn ja würde es sich vielleicht für manche, besonder welche mit schwacher Internetleistung, kurz nach Media Markt zu gehen und sich kurz 2€ auszugeben.



Ja ich weiß welche du meinst, ich habe früher auch oft dazu geraten, aber ich glaube die gibt es nichtmehr. Das ich so eine Testversion das letzte mal gesehen hab ist nämlich schon eine Weile her.


----------



## Kerodos (13. Juni 2009)

und was mich noch an Hdro reizt ist das Housting besonders da man einen Turm in der Tasche tragen kann^^
und auf welchen server biste lossehelin damit ich dich dan anquatschen kann was warscheinlich nicht mehr in der nächsten Woche passieren wirt da ich auf Projektwoche bin


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Ja aber in Offline Rollenspielen fült man sich immer so aleine da denkt man das man der einzige richtige Spieler in der ganzen welt ist



Du hast ja noch nichtmal gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich sprach von Online-Sachen, und offline-Rollenspiele hab ich nichtmal _erwähnt_!


----------



## Kerodos (13. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du hast ja noch nichtmal gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich sprach von Online-Sachen, und offline-Rollenspiele hab ich nichtmal _erwähnt_!



ach ja sry


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. Juni 2009)

> nichts mit 20 legoras und gumlis


LOOOL Gumlin xDD  ich lach mich gerade so weg xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (13. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem TE hilft es nicht gerade weiter, da der PC ja nicht schlecht ist, im Gegensatz zu dem Rechner des TEs (So wie er ihn beschreibt). Aber in Bree denk ich nicht das es da komplett flüssig läuft und in der 21. Halle bestimmt nicht, da du 3GB hast gehe ich mal davon aus das du "nur" ein 32 Bit System hast und das ist da entscheidend.




glaub mir in bree läuft es flüssig. in moria war ich noch nicht aber mir ist bekannt das man da mehr power braucht.

der grund warum ich den rechner gepostet habe ist das ich ihn vor ca. 1 jahr für 500 euro gekauft habe und der te will ja 400 euro für nen rechner ausgeben. 

mfg


----------



## Vanier (13. Juni 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> ja sorry ich bin aus Österreich und da würd das so klingen wenn ich es aus der Mundart direckt hinschreibe "servas wie gehts da heit" Och mir gehts grod net so guat" Hi wie geht es dir heute Ach mir geht es gerade nicht so gut


Dann nochmals Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Österreicher Mundart versteh ich nur allzugut, bin eigentlich Mittel-Franke und hab auch einen leichten Dialekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aus deinem Post, hatte ich nur vermutet das du richtig Rollenspiel, heist also deinen Charakter spielen willst, und auf dem
RP-Server wäre ein Elb/Zwerg/Hobbit/Mensch mit einem Dialekt glaube ich nicht allzu passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer, ich hoffe du findes deinen Weg zu uns nach Mittelerde


----------



## :oD (14. Juni 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich suche auch ne Altanative zu WoW hab mir Rom angeschaut und naja brauch wohl nichts dazu sagen aber mich interesirt das Rollenspiel sehr. Ich hoffe aber auch auf Aion aber es kann genauso ein Flop werden also möchte ich mir Hdro anschauen und schauen wie das ist.
> Das einzige Prob ist das der Download der Testversion wieder so lange braucht hab kein recht schnelles internet also könnte mir einer Sagen ob es sich lohnt es gleich zu kaufen



Also wer WoW gespielt hat und in RoM einen Char auf lvl 26 gebracht hat (habs nur bis 14 ausgehalten), der wird, die entsprechende Rechnerleistung vorausgesetzt, in Lotro die Offenbarung finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausgeschlossen sind PvP-Freaks, die werden mit Lotro nicht glücklich.


----------



## Cyberflips (14. Juni 2009)

@TE - Jojo, alles freundlich, gut zum einsteigen und überhaupt alles prima, easy und lohnt sich gewaltig

Alles besser oder auch nicht, kannn man sehen wie man will und so

Normal beantworte ich ja solche Fragen mit einem Anflug von Ironie, aber Du gefällst mir. Wie hartnäckig Du die Community animierst ist Klasse. Um 21.40 gepostet , um 21.57: bitte antworten. 
Ich weiss, unverschämt sind die manchmal hier. Dich um zehn Uhr Abends fast 17 Minuten warten zu lassen, aber was soll ich sagen, haben halt keinen Stil die HdROler hier. 

Somit hast Du eine ausführliche Antwort verdient, ich weiss ja was Du wissen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welche Gefühle Du beim Lesen des Buches respektive im Spiel bekommst kann ich Dir natürlich nicht versprechen, aber wenn Dir die Atmosphäre zu kühl und unspektakulär wird hilft es manchmal sich einen Hammer daneben zu legen und immer wenn kein Feeeling aufkommen will, haut man sich zwischendurch schnell mal mittelprächtig auf den Daumennagel...dann sollte der Emotionspegel wieder die richtige Sättigung erreichen (alter RPler Trick - man fühlt sich sofort mittendrin und teilt die Schmerzen seines Avatar)

Allgemein gilt, wenn man vorher WoW gespielt geht alles gut ab, man fühlt sich sofort wieder wie in einem Spiel. Wenn man vorher nicht WoW gespielt hat ist aber auch nicht schlimm, kann man ja später irgendwann nachholen.
Als Flüchtling mit Rollenspielerfahrung aus WoW stellst Du besser vorsichtshalber einen Asylantrag (einfach nach dem ersten einloggen Ticket an GM: Ich komm von WoW und möchte Mittelerde-Staatsbürger werden). Dannn wissen die Bescheid und können dich im Auge behalten, daß Dir nichts passiert. 
Keine Angst, Mittelerde liefert meines Wissens nicht aus. Musst Dich halt nur benehmen, dann wirst Du auch nicht abgeschoben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Deinen sonstigen Fragen: Lowlevel ist cool und wenn Du mal keine anderen Spieler finden solltest gibt es ja immer noch genug NPCs die Deinen Level haben. Da kann man sich dann auch als RPler so richtig reinhängen. Highlevel ist aber auch gut, da sind weniger über einem. Die beste Zeit find ich aber den Midlevelbereich, weil man da beide Seiten voll geniessen kann. Man ist noch fast low aber auch schon bald high und das geht dann genauso lang ab als wenn man low oder high wäre. Und in dieser Zeit sollten sich dann logischerweise auch die meisten Mitspieler finden lassen. Und RP geht vorzüglich (Nach unten "Du Penner" nach oben "jawohl Meister")
20 Legolas und Gimlis sind schon lange nicht mehr zugelassen. Das wurde verboten, weil immer wenn was kaputt gemacht wurde hat jeder behauptet "der wars" und vierzig Fritzen haben sich gegenseitig beschuldigt. die GMs hattten nachher keinen Überblick mehr wer jetzt wer war und haben durchgegriffen. Daher gibt es leider nur noch jeweils einen Legolas und einen Gimli im Spiel...und da sind auch noch NPCs. Ich weiss langwäulig, aber was soll man machen. Alles Spielverderber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Highendcontent ist natürlich echt voll endgamemässig und es treibt einen immer weiter vorwärts, weil man endlich das Ende des Contents erreichen möchte. Gemein, immer wenn man glaubt gleich ist Schluss, kommt Trubine mit was Neuem raus und so spielt man und spielt man und spielt man...kennst du ja von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wäre im Grunde das Wichtigste was ich zu Deinen Fragen sagen kann, alles andere wirst Du schon im Spiel mitbekommen. Ist aber im Grunde wie Du das kennst. Du loggst ein, spielst Dir einen und loggst irgendwann wieder aus.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Juni 2009)

...ich zocke lotro und age of conan..die besten onlinegames zur zeit...lotro,mit meinem kundi,wenn ich bock auf gruppen support habe..hier ein bischen kraft spenden,stunnen,wunden heilen und so..halt mein helfersyndrom ausleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und AoC,wenn ich mich mit meiner sexy eroberin durch die mops schnetzel...da kommt der waffi in lotro um längen nicht hinterher...in sachen schnetzelspass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

um alles auf fettem auge zu zocken, fahre ich ein c2 duo 8400-4gb ram und ne gtx 285 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (14. Juni 2009)

ich hab echt gut gelacht und meine kopfschmerzen sind weg

danke Cyberflips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. Juni 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Dann nochmals Entschuldigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab bei WoW mal einen bayerischen Nachtelfen-Priester mit seinem Hühnchen "Seppl" gespielt. Selbst die hartgesottenen RPler haben mir Komplimente gewhispert das es mutig und endlich mal etwas erfrischend neues sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das war noch zu Zeiten, wo bei WoW RP noch etwas galt, nicht so wie heute auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius, bei dem RP für "Raid Progress" steht. ^^

Aber schon klar, in HdRO kommt wohl ein bayerischer Elb nicht sooo dolle an, würde ich auch nicht riskieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch ist das RP in Mittelerde schön bunt mit vielen schrägen Vögeln und finsteren Gestallten (Augenklappen wohin man sieht!). Ich möchte das RP da nicht mehr missen. *schwärm*


----------



## Vincent van Dark (14. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> @TE - Jojo, alles freundlich, gut zum einsteigen und überhaupt alles prima, easy und lohnt sich gewaltig
> 
> Alles besser oder auch nicht, kannn man sehen wie man will und so
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hasse ich es wenn man mich mit Ironie fertig macht gut du hast recht ich war zu ungeduldig und deine art zu antworten find ich gut wenigstens sagst du mir was dir nicht gefallen hat an der frage werde ich von nun an beabsichtigen das ich um die uhrzeit keine schnelle antwort erwarten sollte
und immerhin die wow gemeinschaft hat es noch nie hingekriegt zu flamen und gleichzeitig eine ordentliche antwort abzugeben auf jedenfall hut ab^^


----------



## Kobold (14. Juni 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich suche auch ne Altanative zu WoW hab mir *Rom* angeschaut und...



Ja, Städtereisen bildet und Italien ist auch so ganz schön.

Ich hörte, dass es ein MMORPG geben soll, welches "Runes of Magic" heisst. Kurz RoM - Hier macht die Groß- und Kleinschreibung wieder Sinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (14. Juni 2009)

Ob RP in LOTRO toll ist ...

Ganz ehrlich: Wer es komplett verdammt, hat keine Ahnung. Wer es aber komplett als das Tollste hinstellt, wie so viele Poster hier im Thread, hat noch weniger Ahnung.

Im Endeffekt kommt es auf den Anspruch an, mit dem man an die Frage herangeht:

Wenn man folgende Kriterien anlegt:
-> keine Legolasse, Gimlis, etc
-> kein Char heißt Terminator oder IKillYouAll
-> man ist von OOC im "Sagen"-Channel relativ verschont
-> man findet irgendwie ne RP-Gruppe
-> man findet mit Beharrlichkeit inmitten der dumpf-hüpfenden Masse auch mal einen RP-Spielpartner für oberflächliches Meet&Greet

DANN ist LOTRO gut. Dann ist es total töfte. Und ja, bezüglich dieser Kriterien schlägt es auch WOW.

Aber wenn man andere, höhere Ansprüche an Rollenspiel hat, dann ist LOTRO genauso dämlich, ungeeignet und albern wie jedes andere MMO.

-> tausend Leute spielen die selbe Storyline durch, weswegen sie sich für RP außerhalb der eigenen Minigalaxie total verbietet
-> es gibt noch eine (abnehmende, aber ausreichende) Zahl von RP-Gruppen, wo man andocken kann, aber kaum bis gar keine RP-Dimension darüber hinaus
-> Dynamik Fehlanzeige, also dass sich mal ein größerer, nicht gecodeter Handlungsrahmen entfalten würde
-> Die meisten Spieler "lol"en zwar nicht, rennen aber nichtsdestotrotz bekloppt durch die Gegend und ruinieren Athmo für denjenigen, der solche Athmo gerne hätte
-> Von einer belebten Welt, wo man dieses "Leben" auch merkt, ist LOTRO meilenweit entfernt
-> Die Welt lässt sich durch null verändern, ist statisch, bleibt startisch, Archet brennt seit 4 Jahren, viel Spaß beim Löschen^^
-> Es gibt im ganzen Spiel keinen einzigen dynamischen Faktor. Nix, aber auch gar nix ist änderbar.
-> Die Interaktionen zwischen Chars (die nicht in einer Questgruppe sind) sind naturgemäß auf Bodensatz-Niveau (Name? Wo kommste her? Wie gefällt Dir der Barde?), weil alles andere bedingen würde, dass es sowas wie eine Status-Quo der Welt gibt. Den gibts aber nicht. Die Welt ist für jeden Char anders, je nach Questfortschritt.
-> Die Spielwelt basiert zwar auf einem netten Setting (LOTR, Simarilion, etc), ist aber an jeder Stelle flach und nicht explorierbar.
-> Die Lösungen der im Spiel präsentierten Herausforderungen sind immer dummes Gekloppe (okay, zu 99%, aber ansonsten ist es halt _eine_ Lösung. Das ist null die Kreativität, wie man sie im PnP haben könnte)

Ich könnt ewig so weiter machen. In all diesen Belangen ist LOTRO grottig. Alle anderen RPGs sind auch grottig. Geschenkt.

Ändert nix dran, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, online RP zu haben, die bezüglich dieser Qualitäten sogar recht gut sind, allemale besser als LOTRO - und alles, was LOTRO hat, haben die auch - bezogen auf Rollenspiel.

LOTRO hat viele, viele Qualitäten außerhalb des eigentlichen Rollenspiels. Es hat eine sehr gute Storyline (die in der Regel, also bei Zufallsgruppen definitiv NICHT im RP angegangen wird, was ab dem zweiten Char auch eher albern ist). Und es gibt tonnenweise Content. Nur .. all das trägt zum RP nix bei. Im Gegenteil, das ist alles ein ziemlicher Irrglaube. Die Tatsache, dass LOTRO eine recht gute Storyline hat, die dazu einlädt, es in Kleingruppen durchzuspielen, führte dazu, dass LOTRO immer, wahrscheinlich noch heute, weniger lffentliches RP bot als WoW (auf "die Aldor"). Man kann es mit der Lupe suchen. Wer mit der Lupe sucht, findet natürlich hin und wieder auch was, aber es ist erbärmlich-wenig im Vergleich zu deutlich überlegenen RP-Lösungen. RPer sind leider manchmal etwas .. blauäugig, stelle ich immer wieder fest, denn sie erkennen in der Regel erst im Nachhinein oder nicht mal dann, was RP eigentlich wirklich braucht und was es eher tötet. Nehmen wir das Housing. Ja, das ist individuell schön, dass man ein Haus hat. Und das als Bühne für RP zu nutzen, ist ebenfalls schön. Aber wenn das alle tun? Dann verlagert sich RP in instanzierte Gegenden und damit raus aus der Öffentlichkeit - und wieder ist das Schweigen noch größer.

Mein Fazit also: Will man mit ner Kleingruppe ne nette Storyfolge durchspielen - LOTRO yeeehaa!

Will man wirklich einen Char spielen in einer quasi belebten Welt. Will man dort die Geschichte beeinflussen und sei es im ganz Kleinen, will man dort einfach durch die Gegend gehen und JEDER (nicht einer in 100!) reagiert auf einen... Will man einloggen, x Stunden ohne Pause RP haben und dann ausloggen ... Will man wirklich kreativ sein und wieder träumen können von einer Fantasywelt, von der man ein Teil ist ... dann ist LOTRO Schrott. Besser als jedes andere MMO, aber trotzdem Schrott. Ich kenne inzwischen locker 50 Leute, die dauernd das RP in LOTRO lebten, aber am Ende alle frustrierten, weil die Welt leer, absolut inhaltsleer ist, sämtliche ihrer Handlungen ohne Relevanz und von einem serverweiten Zusammenspiel null, aber auch richtig gar nix vorhanden ist.

Und was sich anbietet, sind
-> Ultima Online Freeshards
-> Neverwinter Nights 1/2 Persistent Worlds (dass ich selber NWN 2 spiele, steht ja schon in der Signatur)

Die kosten nicht nur weniger, sondern sind in Sachen RP (nur dort, sie haben viel weniger Landmasse, viel weniger Dungeons, viel mehr Lag, etc) nun wirklich um den Faktor 1.000 mindestens überlegen.


----------



## Gocu (14. Juni 2009)

@Parat

Es stimmt zwar was du geschrieben hast, doch wie du auch erwähnt hast, ist HdRO besser als andere MMOs im RP. Und dem TE geht es eigentlich nur um RP in MMOs und nicht allgemein.

Du machst genau das was z.B. Vetaro gesagt hat, aber der TE möchte ja ein anders MMO (Mit RP) spielen, also brauch man so ein "MMO RP" nicht mit anderem RP zu vergleichen.


----------



## Zessin (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Also meiner Erfahrung mit HDRO war und bleibt sehr positiv. 
Der Belegaer- RP Server ist top. Klar gibt es auch dort leute die sich nicht ganz dran halten. Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist RP dort echt lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest wird oft drauf geachtet wie man sich ausdrückt.
Viele Mitspieler die Hobbits spielen achten sehr da drauf das man keine Schuhe anzeigt nur um eins der vielen beispiele zu nennen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich als Zwerg reite nicht, da Zwerge ja bekanntlich angst vor Pferden haben. 

Was die Aufrüstung deines PCs angeht, für 400€ bekommt man durch aus vernünftige Hardware. Aber das Spiel läuft auch auf langsameren PCs, nur dann hat man von der tollen Grafik kaum was.

SL & LG




Vincent schrieb:


> Ich Spiele momentan WoW doch das RP macht mir schon
> lange keinen echten Spass mehr.Ich suche deswegen etwas anderes meine fragen sind:
> 
> -ist HdRo einsteigerfreundlich soll bedeuten
> ...


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juni 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Wer es aber komplett als das Tollste hinstellt, wie so viele Poster hier im Thread, hat noch weniger Ahnung.
> [...]
> Aber wenn man andere, höhere Ansprüche an Rollenspiel hat, dann ist LOTRO genauso dämlich, ungeeignet und albern wie jedes andere MMO.
> 
> ...



Danke für mal einen ausdrücklichen und reflektierten Beitrag. Fehlt nur noch eine dritte Liste. Ich hab die mal eben gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zessin über mir ist (tut mir leid Zessin) ein gutes Beispiel für einen dieser super-Positiv-beiträge: "RP auf Belegaer ist top". Dann eine Relativierung: "Im großen und Ganzen..." dann noch eine: "Zumindest wird oft drauf geachtet wie man sich ausdrückt". Dann - nur meine Wahrnehmung, es geht noch eine Stufe tiefer - "Viele Hobbits achten darauf, keine Schuhe zu tragen". 
Das ist - nur als Gegenbeispiel - kein argumentativer Ablauf. Wenn man die Bele-RP-Top-Meinung vor einem kritischen Publikum vorbringen würde und dann sagte, dass die Hobbits keine Schuhe tragen, würden die Leute sagen: Äh, toll, das ist jetzt nicht das Walhalla, auf das wir gewartet haben.

Eigentlich sollte man, wenn man sich der stärke seiner Argumente bewusst ist, merken, dass das eben nicht Top ist, sondern höchstens "Besser als bei vergleichskandidaten".
Um "Top" zu sein, selbst im aktuellen Zustand, müsste sich Belegaer deutlich anders anfühlen.
Um aber _wirklich_ Top zu sein, müssten noch einige Anforderungen erfüllt werden, die so groß wie ein Berg sind und in utopische Richtung gehen. Hier sind die die mir einfallen:

Liste 3, _Was man mit höheren Ansprüchen z.B. erwarten könnte, positiv formuliert_:

- Große Veränderungen in der Spielwelt sind bleibend und für alle bindend. So wie in der echten Welt. (Übrigens, Thema "aber dann können die nachher kommenden das ja gar nicht mehr spielen.": Stimmt. So wie in der echten Welt.)
- Die Welt ist tatsächlich auch veränderbar. Irgendwo hätte man die Wahl gehabt, "nein" zu sagen, und Dinge wären anders ausgegangen.
- Ereignisse in der Spielwelt sind als Themen behandelbar. Da alle Veränderungen an der Spielwelt für alle Spieler stattfinden,  kann jeder etwas zu  aktuellen ereignissen sagen.
- Fast Alle Spieler sind die meiste Zeit bereit dazu, Rollenspiel zu betreiben.
- Da das der Fall ist, sind auch die meisten bereits geübt und wissen, wie man eine Interaktion am laufen behält, in eine Richtung führt oder einfach nur ausführlich deskriptiv wird.
- * (Dieser Schritt geht deutlich weiter) Wenn die Welt absolut frei wäre, so dass sie an die Freiheit der echten Welt heran käme, könnte man das an der Bildung Sozialer Netze erkennen. Wenn alle Entscheidungen an Spielern liegen, würden diese sich zusammenschließen. Für Dinge, aber auch gegen Dinge. Es würden Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen geschehen, die auch in der Realität abliefen. Gruppeninteressen würden aufeinander treffen. Man könnte auch in die falsche Richtung laufen. Es gäbe echte Gerüchte, echte Diebe und eine echte Polizei. Und die meisten anderen Dinge ließen sich auch simulieren.


----------



## Jayla (15. Juni 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> Ich Spiele momentan WoW doch das RP macht mir schon
> lange keinen echten Spass mehr.Ich suche deswegen etwas anderes meine fragen sind:
> 
> -ist HdRo einsteigerfreundlich soll bedeuten
> ...



*seufz* Threat Nr. 33434333 zu dem Thema. Aber ok. Ich bin mal so nett. Ansonsten bitte die Suchfunktion nutzen. Die gibts da nicht umsonst. Ehrlich.

Es gibt einen Haufen Spieler die in den LowLevel-Gebieten rumlaufen. Z.b. meine Sippe, die hassen Moria *g*
Wir sind auch ziemlich groß. 3 Leute :-)

Wenn du Lotro wegen raiden spielen willst, vergiss es. Es gibt zwar Raidinstanzen wie den Wächter im Wasser, auch etliche "normale" Instanzen, die man auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden spielen kann, aber: Das ist nicht wie in WoW vorrangiges Ziel, dass du Instanzen gehst. Und das Spiel ist auch nicht auf die Instanzgänge ausgerichtet. Es gibt so einen Arsch voll Sachen, die du außerhalb von Instanzen machen kannst, dass viele Instanzen eher nicht gehen.

Meines Erachtens ist das Aufwerten der Instanzen mit Moria eher den WoW-Flüchtlingen geschuldet, damit die nicht so einen Kulturschock bekommen und hektisch die Instanzeingänge suchen.

Belegaer ist der RP-Server. Und das heißt, dass du RP machst. Und das machst du normal nicht in einem festgelegten Rahmen sondern:

- du denkst dir was bei deinem Char. Du überlegst dir bei Erstellung schon, was du darstellen möchtest. Du schreibst im Idealfall die dazu passende Biografie. Und du suchst im SNG nicht "Wächti-Schlachtizugi suchti Kundi und Bardi und Schweri Rüssi um Wächti zu legi" *kotz* Tschuldigung, das musste mal raus. Ich bin verdammt noch eins eine stolze Waffenmeisterin. Ich bin die irre Klingenschwingerin von nebenan, die mit ihren Schwertern notfalls auch mal eine Gruppe von Gegnern vom Barden fernhält, die kichernd die Gegner Gruppenweise nimmt und sich dabei pudelwohl fühlt. Und anschließend den Barden wild beschimpft, weil er nicht auf die Moral geachtet hat.

ICH BIN KEIN WAFFI ODER WAFFELBÄCKER ODER EINE WAFFEL!!!!einself

*räusper* wo war ich stehengeblieben? Achja, dein Fragenkatalog und RP.

Die Art deiner Fragen zeigt mir: Geh nicht nach Belegaer. Die Art Rollenspiel die du suchst, wirst du nicht auf Belegaer finden. Im Umkehrschluß haben wir von deiner Sorte schon genug aufm Server. 
Sieht man täglich im BeleSNG, der mehr und mehr dem Brachland-Chat gleicht. *mpf*

Rollenspiel bedeutet übrigens auch nicht, als Elb nen Stock verschluckt zu haben, sich bei jedem Kack zu verbeugen und mit hochgezogener Augenbraue die Umwelt zu betrachten.

Meine Elbin raucht, säuft wie ein Loch, benimmt sich rüpelhafter als jeder Zwerg, mit denen sie übrigens permanent Streit sucht.

Was z.B. in Schlachtzügen immer wieder zu richtig klasse Situationen führt, wenn der Zwerg eben mal mitmacht.

Helegrod. Schlachtzug. Nicht mehr wirklich eine Herausforderung, aber lustig. Meine Elbin und ein *naserümpf* Zwääääärg in derselben Gruppe.

Den gesamten Schlachtzug über haben der Zwerg und ich uns mit Sprüchen beharkt.

"Werte Elbin, meine Axt wird auch euch schützen"
"Herr Zwerg, es ist eher euer Geruch, der uns schützen wird als eure Axt. Sie ist schartig."
"Ja, von den Gegnern, die ich getötet habe."
"Wohl eher von den Bierfässern, die ihr damit geöffnet habt..."

So ging das den ganzen Schlachtzug. aber dazu gehören Leute, die "Elb" nicht mit "Stock verschluckt" verwechseln und die Überheblichkeit nicht als RP-Ziel erkoren haben, auch wenn das zugegebenermaßen angesichts der Animation gerade der Elben-Männer etwas schwierig ist. Seit ich meinen ersten männlichen Elben gesehen hab, weiß meine Elbin wieder, warum die Rasse aussterben wird. *heititei*

Maschinchen:
Noja, WoW kannst mit ner kleinen spielen. Türlich kannst das auch mit Lotro, aber dann verabschiede dich mal von der wirklich unglaublich schönen Grafik im "ultra-hoch"-Modus. Wenn dann nämlich mehr als 2 Leute in der Gegend sind, kriegst ein arges Leistungsproblem. Grafik runterschrauben, Post-Processing aus und dann klappts auch mit Lotro.

Das wirklich eindeutig das schönere Spiel mit mehr Flair und viel mehr drumherum als WoW ist, dass zu einem Arbeitsplatz verkommen ist.
Ja, ich bin auch ein Flüchtling *g*

So, Flame on, genug Stoff dafür is drin *g*


----------



## Vincent van Dark (15. Juni 2009)

naja was mich in wow war ja bekanntlih bei denn aldoretten genervt hat war dieses militärartiges ausgrenzen der oocler das macht doch nmanden spass und das sie nicht eine instanz machten ich meine ich kann jetz auch kurz vergessen das der boss schon 2 mal tot ist es ist ein spiel kein echtes leben die schafften es einfach nicht sowas zu verbinden ich meine ich reite auch nicht in die kirche hinein aber werde nicht durch die einsame einöde gehen da wird mein char halt reiten aber wenn sich ein mitspieler blicken lässt lauf ich wieder


----------



## Parat (15. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> @Parat
> 
> Es stimmt zwar was du geschrieben hast, doch wie du auch erwähnt hast, ist HdRO besser als andere MMOs im RP. Und dem TE geht es eigentlich nur um RP in MMOs und nicht allgemein.


Postings wie das von Kerodos zeigen ja deutlich, dass oft der falsche Eindruck vorherrscht, man könnte RP nur offline, in Solospielen oder in MMOs betreiben. Hinzu kommt die Tendenz, dass heute jedes Multiplayerspiel bereits als MMO bezeichnet wird. (Hab da vor kurzem hier oder woanders ein Posting zu irgendeinem Strategiespiel ala Command&Conquer gelesen, das auch als MMO bezeichnet wurde, wobei man faktisch nur gegen 2 oder 3 Leute gleichzeitig spielt, also ... würd ich auf solche Themeneingrenzungen nicht viel geben.

Fakt ist: Letztendlich täuscht der Begriff MMO doch gewaltig. Er lebt von der Illusion, dass man mit x-tausend Leuten gleichzeitig spielt. Nehmen wirmal 3.000 gleichzeitig auf Belegaer.

Wieviele davon sind OOCler?
Wieviele vom Rest sind RPler, die aber gerade im Moment etwas außerhalb des RPs tun (Questen abreißen, etc)
Wieviele davon sind überhaupt technisch auffindbar? (also nicht in Instanzen)
Wieviele davon ungefähr in der Nähe der Wege, die Du in dieser Session gehen würdest?
Wieviele davon führen ihr RP wirklich im Sagen aus und hängen nicht in anderen / Gildenkanälen?
Wieviele davon sind auch wirklich anspielbereit?
Und wieviele davon bringen dir dann als SPielpartner was?

Selbst wenn Du moderate Werte angibst -> Du landest dann irgendwann im ein- oder zweistelligen Bereich an Mitspielern. Und das schaffen UO und NWN dann auch. Und da sind dann alle Zahlenangaben dann 100%.



> Du machst genau das was z.B. Vetaro gesagt hat, aber der TE möchte ja ein anders MMO (Mit RP) spielen, also brauch man so ein "MMO RP" nicht mit anderem RP zu vergleichen.


Darf er ruhig. Wenn er der Meinung ist, dass sein zunehmendes Desinteresse am WOW-RP daran liegt, dass wirklich der Wechsel des Spiels im gleichen Genre die Superlösung ist, soll er ruhig. Und wenn er dann in LOTRO findet, was er sucht, jippieh.

Meine Vermutung ist aber: Er wird dann eben dort erstmal frohlocken, weil .... boah, viel weniger RP-Störungen als in WOW. Aber auf mittlere Sicht wird er feststellen: Im Vergleich zu WOW ists sogar noch weniger Dynamik und Anspruch (denn selbst die Konflikte im Sinne der Fraktionskonflikte fallen als Gesprächsthemen weg).

En bisserl seltsam find ich das aber schon, dass man .. bloß nix schreiben soll.^^ Ich meine .. der Threaderöffner sollte eigentlich froh sein über jede Information, die seinen Horizont erweitert (womit ich nicht explizit mein Posting meine, sondern alle). Die Postings, die am Themen scharf vorbeizielen, sind meistens diejenigen, die noch am ehesten neue Apskete aufzeigen.

Zum Beispiel hat mich Vetaros Posting sehr interessiert und ich hab dann auch seinen Blog gelesen. Ich finde er hat nicht in allem Recht, aber der grundsätzliche Zusammenhang ist schon ganz richtig dargestellt. (Wobei ich ja auch in Full-3D spiele und mit Animationen^^)

Es ist nunmal einfach Fakt, dass die Meinung "Belegaer ist Top-RP" nur aus zwei Gründen zustande kommen kann:

1) Ich hab niedrige Ansprüche (die vor allem daher kennen, dass man RP nur im MMO-Umfeld kennt, also LEIDER schon längst vergessen hat, was RP für einen bedeutete, BEVOR man das erste MMO spielte)
2) Ich hab ne nette Gruppe, mit der ich nett die Story durchspiele, der Rest außenrum ist für mich Zeitvertreib und Füllsel (defacto spiele ich dann ein simples Multiplayer-RPG plus ein OOC-MMO)



Vetaro schrieb:


> Zessin über mir ist (tut mir leid Zessin) ein gutes Beispiel für einen dieser super-Positiv-beiträge: "RP auf Belegaer ist top". Dann eine Relativierung: "Im großen und Ganzen..." dann noch eine: "Zumindest wird oft drauf geachtet wie man sich ausdrückt". Dann - nur meine Wahrnehmung, es geht noch eine Stufe tiefer - "Viele Hobbits achten darauf, keine Schuhe zu tragen".
> Das ist - nur als Gegenbeispiel - kein argumentativer Ablauf. Wenn man die Bele-RP-Top-Meinung vor einem kritischen Publikum vorbringen würde und dann sagte, dass die Hobbits keine Schuhe tragen, würden die Leute sagen: Äh, toll, das ist jetzt nicht das Walhalla, auf das wir gewartet haben.


Jop, es ist halt aus einer niedrigen Anspruchshaltung geschrieben. Sozialisiert in MMOs, außerhalb nie was mitbekommen und dann wird LOTRO eben gemessen an anderen Erfahrungen im selben Genre. Da ist gar kein Vorwurf zu machen, aber Spiele, in denen wirklich RP betrieben wird, überspringen all diese Anforderungen, ohne dass es wem auch nur auffallen würde. Sie sind nix Besonderes.



> Um aber _wirklich_ Top zu sein, müssten noch einige Anforderungen erfüllt werden, die so groß wie ein Berg sind und in utopische Richtung gehen. Hier sind die die mir einfallen:


Und ich nehme mir die Freiheit für die mir bekannten RP-Projekte (und zwar für alle, denn die unterscheiden sich zwar erheblich, sind aber doch in der Grundausrichtung alle ähnlich) zu antworten.



> - Große Veränderungen in der Spielwelt sind bleibend und für alle bindend. So wie in der echten Welt. (Übrigens, Thema "aber dann können die nachher kommenden das ja gar nicht mehr spielen.": Stimmt. So wie in der echten Welt.)


Das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Wir müssen pausenlos Maps und Hintergründe anpassen, weil Spieler die verändert haben.



> - Die Welt ist tatsächlich auch veränderbar. Irgendwo hätte man die Wahl gehabt, "nein" zu sagen, und Dinge wären anders ausgegangen.


Das passiert eigentlich täglich, auch wenn nicht jedes Nein gravierende Folgen hat, aber vorgeskriptete Quests etc, die für jeden gleich sind (außer auf manchen Projekten dann sehr generische Newbie-Questen, wo es aber auch relativ logisch ist, dass der NSC zB den Auftrag mehrfach vergibt), gibts nicht.



> - Ereignisse in der Spielwelt sind als Themen behandelbar. Da alle Veränderungen an der Spielwelt für alle Spieler stattfinden,  kann jeder etwas zu  aktuellen ereignissen sagen.


Sicher .. und nicht nur das. Wenn ein Spieler etwas besonders Verrücktes tut, was also auffällt, wird man das zwei Minuten später sogar NSCs erzählen hören können.^^ (Ja, ganz normale NSCs in ihren Standarddialogen)



> - Fast Alle Spieler sind die meiste Zeit bereit dazu, Rollenspiel zu betreiben.


In allen Fällen 100%. 



> - Da das der Fall ist, sind auch die meisten bereits geübt und wissen, wie man eine Interaktion am laufen behält, in eine Richtung führt oder einfach nur ausführlich deskriptiv wird.


Na, auch da gibts Neulinge und das ist auch gut so, aber sicher ist die durchschnittliche Qualität um Längen höher als in MMOs, auch weil man sich leichter was abschauen kann bei anderen. Man nimmt ja einfach mehr RP wahr.



> - * (Dieser Schritt geht deutlich weiter) Wenn die Welt absolut frei wäre, so dass sie an die Freiheit der echten Welt heran käme, könnte man das an der Bildung Sozialer Netze erkennen. Wenn alle Entscheidungen an Spielern liegen, würden diese sich zusammenschließen. Für Dinge, aber auch gegen Dinge. Es würden Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen geschehen, die auch in der Realität abliefen. Gruppeninteressen würden aufeinander treffen. Man könnte auch in die falsche Richtung laufen. Es gäbe echte Gerüchte, echte Diebe und eine echte Polizei. Und die meisten anderen Dinge ließen sich auch simulieren.


In der Tat passiert das laufend.

Beispiel, ein ganz kleines, was aktuell ist - ich könnte sicherlich mit Kramen noch bessere finden (ich schreib in der Ich-Form, ist ja eigentlich mein Char):

-> Ein Gnom kam zu mir und erzählte nebenbei, dass er vor hat, den Steinbruch vor den Toren zu kaufen
-> Eigentlich wusste ich, dass der Gnom mehr der Typ "ich leb in ner Mülltonne" ist
-> Also fragte ich mich, woher er wohl das Gold hat!
-> Ich versuchte ihn auszuhorchen, aber er verriet nix, aber es fiel der Name seiner Komplizin
-> Der Gnom ist eher naiv und so bot ich mich ihm als sein Lakaie an, der den Kauf des Steinbruchs für ihn abwickelt
-> Ich nahm sein Gold, kaufte ihm einen sehr kleinen Teil des Steinbruchs (obwohl es wohl für alles gereicht hätte^^)
-> Ich stellte ihm noch eine Hundehütte (Gnome sind ja klein^^) und ein dickes Schild mit seinem Namen hin
-> Und so betrog ich ihn schonmal um - sagen wir mal - 80% seines Goldes, denn er bekam viel zu wenig
-> Aber da er naiv ist, ist er glücklich :-)
-> Dann dachte ich mir "wenn der schon soviel Gold hat, wieviel wohl seine Komplizin hat?"
-> Die Dame (nennen wir sie mal Monoe im Folgenden, denn so heißt sie) ist exaltiert, prunksüchtig, vollkommen überdreht, aber absolut kreativ
-> In der Tat stellte ich fest "die lebt noch weiter über ihren Verhältnissen als sonst"
-> Der Entschluss reifte, auch sie um ihren Anteil an der scheinbar gemeinsamen Beute mit dem Gnom zu betrügen
-> Zusammen mit einer Komplizin heckte ich einen Plan aus
-> Unser Weg, an das Gold zu kommen, sollte einen gewissen Charme haben, einfach ausrauben ist ne Lösung für Orks^^
-> Als erstes fanden wir heraus, wo die Gnome der Erfindergilde (Gnome sind ja immer kleine Techniker) ihre Druckmaschine haben (auf der wird die ortsansässige Zeitung publiziert)
-> Und wo sie die alten Druckplatten hintun
-> Mit einer anderen Person zusammen entwendete ich eine Druckplatte einer alten Zeitungsausgabe
-> Eine begabte und mir bekannte Fälscherin wurde beauftragt, eine zweite Druckplatte im selben Stil herzustellen
-> Allerdings waren bei dieser Rückseite sämtliche Meldungen von uns erdacht
-> Eine der Meldungen war unser Köder, zu dem später mehr
-> Nun mussten wir unsere - angeblich alte - Zeitung noch drucken, aber da hängen ja die Gnome rum
-> Also erwarben wir woanders ein Pseudo-Artefakt
-> Wir transportierten es an einen weit entfernten Ort
-> Wir luden von da per Bote die Gnome aus der Erfindergilde dazu ein, sich das Artefakt, das angeblich gefunden wurde, anzuschauen
-> Die Gnome (sind halt Forscher im Geiste!) reisten daraufhin zu dem entfernten Ort, sind also für zwei Tage außer Gefecht, die Gilde ist leer
-> Allerdings können wir keine Druckmaschine bedienen^^
-> Es gibt aber noch eine gnomische Erfinderin, die auch ziemlich blauäugig ist
-> Wir baten einen Magier um Hilfe, der einen von uns verkleinerte auf Gnomenma0
-> Vermummt sprachen wir die freischaffende Gnomenerfinderin an
-> Wir sagten ihr sie wäre für eine Preisverleihung vorgesehen, müsste sich aber noch an einer Aufgabe beweisen
-> Sie klatschte fröhlich in die Hände und war Feuer und Flamme
-> Sie ließ sich die Augen verbinden und in die (leicht umedekorierte) Erfindergilde bringen (im Kern also ein Einbruch mit ahnungsloser Gnomen-Mittäterin)
-> Dort konfrontierte man sie mit der Druckmaschine und unseren zwei Druckplatten (der historischen und der gefälschten)
-> Sie druckte die Zeitung, um zu beweisen, dass sie mit Technik umgehen kann
-> Sie bekam von uns noch einen Pokal ("beste Erfinderin der Welt") von irgendeiner ausgedachten Erfindervereinigung im Ausland
-> Sie freute sich und wir hatten unsere Zeitung!
-> Nun wurde jemand engagiert, der vor Monoe (dem Ziel all dieser Aktionen) diese Zeitung las
-> Auf Nachfrage sagte er, dass es ne alte Zeitung ist, die er irgendwo fand
-> Wie geplant fiel Monoes Blick auf die Rückseite
-> Die Fake-Meldung war bewusst geschrieben, um ihr Interesse zu wecken
-> Wie gesagt, sie ist seeehr exaltiert, will unbedingt zur feinen Gesellschaft gehören, würde dafür auch töten
-> Die Meldung erzählte von einem Kult, der deswegen verfolgt wurde, weil er einen bestimmten Segen (der qua Setting der Kern des Herraschaftsanspruches der Fürstenfamilie ist) durch ein Ritual auf andere übertrug
-> Sie war natürlich vollkommen begeistert
-> Klar fragte sie rum, unter anderem auch bei meinem Char (und ein paar anderen, wir beobachteten dies)
-> Wo möglich, streuten wir Gerüchte, so dass sie auch den Eindruck bekam, sie würde tatsächlich einem existenten Kult nachjagen
-> Nach und nach fand sie (unerkannt bleibende) Ordensmitglieder, nahm zu ihnen Kontakt auf (gut, das waren jeweils wir, aber das weiß sie ja nicht^^)
-> Angeblich brauch man drei für das Ritual
-> Zwei von den dreien verlangten richtig viel Kohle für ihre Mithilfe
-> Einer machte gratis mit (steigert einfach die Glaubwürdigkeit^^)
-> Ein Pseudo-Ritual wurde durchgeführt (schön feierlich und mysteriös^^)
-> Sie freut sich, denn sie hat ja den Segen (wenn sie fest dran glaubt^^)
-> Wir haben die Kohle
-> Ziel erreicht

Involvierte NSCs: Die Erfindergilde sind nur NSCs
Involvierte SCs: Meine Hauptkomplizin, der Gnom mit dem Steinbruch, das Ziel Monoe, die Erfindergnomin, der Magier mit dem Verkleinern, meine Komplizin in Sachen Druckplattenklau, zwei weitere Diebe, die nur beim Einbruch in die Erfindergilde halfen, die Fälscherin (und noch ein paar weitere, aber deren Parts hab ich oben nicht erwöhnt).

Eindeutig hoffentlich ein aufgrund der Faktenlage (Monoe hat viel Gold!) entstehendes soziales Gefüge. Und man vergleiche das mal mit dem Komplexität einer MMO-Queste.

Btw .. was lernt man aus dem Beispiel noch?

-> Der Reichtum des Gnoms fiel auf, weil seine Rolle eigentlich arm ist (also wenn jemand viel Gold hat, dann hat das echte RP-Gründe, er hat nicht nur viele Questen abgerissen oder in Dungeons gewühlt)
-> Er kann einen Steinbruch (der IG vorhanden ist) kaufen
-> Er kann da seine Hütte, sein Schild, etc jetzt haben, das sieht jeder, der dort in Engine vorbeigeht, er ging also ein in die Engine und die Realität
-> Es gibt sehr profilierte Rollen (wie die exaltierte Monoe, den armen Gnom, die Schurken), wenig Einheitsbrei
-> Man kann auch über NSCs etwas herausfinden, was nicht in ihren Dialogen steht (wo sind die alten Druckplatten?)
-> Man kann NSCs zu Handlungen zu bewegen, die nicht vorgeskriptet sind (geht mal dahin und untersucht das Artefakt)
-> Spieler spielen ihre Chars wirklich naiv, manipulierbar und beraubbar, weil das nunmal ihre Rolle ist - sie suchen nicht ihren Vorteil (Gold verlieren ist ja ein Nachteil)
-> Auch wir spielten unsere Schwächen aus (Druckmaschine nicht bedienbar), um weitere Chars zu involvieren


----------



## Tuminix (15. Juni 2009)

> "Werte Elbin, meine Axt wird auch euch schützen"
> "Herr Zwerg, es ist eher euer Geruch, der uns schützen wird als eure Axt. Sie ist schartig."
> "Ja, von den Gegnern, die ich getötet habe."
> "Wohl eher von den Bierfässern, die ihr damit geöffnet habt..."



Made my Day! Danke, ja so sollte es sein! Und dennoch, was sind die letzten Worte einer Eblin? _Ich habe keine Angst! Was soll mir das Zwerglein schon tun..? _


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (15. Juni 2009)

Kobold schrieb:


> Ja, Städtereisen bildet und Italien ist auch so ganz schön.
> 
> Ich hörte, dass es ein MMORPG geben soll, welches "Runes of Magic" heisst. Kurz RoM - Hier macht die Groß- und Kleinschreibung wieder Sinn!
> 
> ...



Dann will ich auch mal Klugscheissen: Sinn kann man nicht machen. Das ist ne falsche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen "That make sense". Korrekt "Das ergibt Sinn".


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juni 2009)

Parat, wo isn dir das geschehen? o.o


----------



## Parat (15. Juni 2009)

Öh, sowas passiert mir im Kern täglich.

Ich erlaube mir, meine Signatur zu quoten.^^ (Aber .. dass Du Dir die Frage nicht selber beantwortet hast, tsts, Du lässt nach^^)



> Das Weltentor
> Eine Rollenspiel-Community
> auf Basis von Neverwinter Nights 2



Wieso? Hat Dir das Beispiel wenigstens gefallen?


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab NV2 leider gar nicht und hab's die Signatur deshalb wohl, vor vielen Monaten bereits, hinter mir gelassen und gar nicht als Antwort auf meine Frage in Betracht gezogen o.o

Mir gefällt das Beispiel - ist nicht meine Art von Rollenspiel, aber es ist sicher gutes Rollenspiel  von meinem Standpunkt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (15. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal Klugscheissen: Sinn kann man nicht machen. Das ist ne falsche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen "That make sense". Korrekt "Das ergibt Sinn".



Yep... Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (15. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab NV2 leider gar nicht und hab's die Signatur deshalb wohl, vor vielen Monaten bereits, hinter mir gelassen und gar nicht als Antwort auf meine Frage in Betracht gezogen o.o
> 
> Mir gefällt das Beispiel - ist nicht meine Art von Rollenspiel, aber es ist sicher gutes Rollenspiel  von meinem Standpunkt aus
> 
> ...


Besorgs Dir wieder .. einmalig 20 Euro oder so inkl. Expansion 1.^^

Und welche Art man macht, ist ja recht egal. Mein Hauptcharakter ist ein bisserl angelehnt an Filme wie "der Clou" und so als Schurke.^^

Ich hab noch einen furchtbar bösen, allerdings extrem dummen, Duergar (böser Zwerg) anzubieten. Okay, wahrscheinlich ist er Dir durch die Dummheit zu dumm, aber seine Chefin ist schlauer. :-)


----------



## Cyberflips (17. Juni 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn man andere, höhere Ansprüche an Rollenspiel hat, dann ist LOTRO genauso dämlich, ungeeignet und albern wie jedes andere MMO.
> 
> ....In all diesen Belangen ist LOTRO grottig. Alle anderen RPGs sind auch grottig. Geschenkt.
> 
> ...



Du machst wie schon so oft in Deinen "RP-Beiträgen"  wieder mal Denselben Logikfehler und führst Deine eigenen Aussagen ad absurdum.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum einen übst Du Kritik an dem "viel zu oberflächlichen" Rollenspiel, erklärst aber quasi zwei Sätze weiter, daß HdRO zu einer Gattung Spiele gehört die für das was Du unter RP verstehst generell ungeeignet ist. Im Grunde antwortest Du Dir damit selbst.
Genau so kann man sagen, daß HdRO als Shooter grottig ist, ebenfalls als Strategietitel
Dein Satz oben gefällt mir dabei am Besten:  "In all diesen Belangen ist LOTRO grottig. Alle anderen RPGs sind auch grottig" (hier meinst Du vermutlich andere MMORPGs)
Dann führst Du aus, was Du unter richtigem RP verstehst und erklärst wieder, daß dafür auch andere Spiele besser optimiert sind -weil sie grundsätzlich reine Rollenspiele sind...öhm jo

Ich fasse Deine Aussagen also mal im Tenor zusammen: HdRO ist ein MMORPG, wie alle MMORPG ist hier nur oberflächliches RP möglich, was immerhin Deiner Meinung nach aber mit HdRO noch das Beste der ungeeigneten Spiele im Sinne eines (Deines und einer eletären Rollenspielerschaft) "richtigen" Rollenspiels ist
Das liegt Deiner Meinung daran, daß es auch kein Rollenspiel im Sinne eines richtigen Rollenspiels ist, was, und das führst Du ebenfalls aus, ganz anders aufgebaut ist...Jo

Jetzt meine Interpretation und Schlussfolgerung:  Was zuerst ein wenig konfus und verwirrend wirkt erklärt sich für mich wenn ich zwischen den Zeilen lese. Ich denke was Du wirklich sagen möchtest ist, daß hier der Begriff Rollenspiel im Rahmen eines MMORPG nicht zutrifft, da Du damit etwas anderes verbindest. 

Du siehst Dich anscheinend dabei in der Position eines eletären Rollenspielers der den wahren Rollenspiel-Geist kennt und daher genau weiß was RP ist. Lass ich mal unkommentiert.
Den Fehler macht aber somit nicht das Spiel, sondern eigentlich doch Derjenige, der behaarlich einen Begriff einem gewissen Spielbezug zuordnen möchte -  Du störst Dich an der Auslegung des Begriffs "Rollenspiel", möchtest diesen nicht Teilen und für andere Spielarten reserviert haben. Das lese ich daraus.
Hey, selbst WoW benutzt diesen Begriff und das ist wohl ohne Diskussion so weit davon entfernt wie Pierre Brice vom Singen
Ich denke man muss da klar differenzieren, daß es verschiedene Arten von RP gibt. Verurteilen oder eine Form als die Erhabenere zu erklären halte ich nicht unbedingt für gerechtfertigt
Ich zum Beispiel habe früher gerne Pen & Paper gespielt. Jedoch waren unsere Runden nie verbissenes Dauerauswürfeln, oder von zu vielen Regeln und Proben überflutet. Wir spielten lieber storyorientiert und legten mehr Wert auf einen flüssigen Spielfluss als auf akribisches Regelwerk, würfelten nur die Kampfrunden in direkter einfacher Form aus, stellten wenige und überwiegend nur in Sonderfällen Proben. Alles andere wäre für uns erlebnishemmend gewesen. Andere Runden legen gerade auf eine extreme Regelauslegung wert und würfeln jede Bewegung aus, lassen Proben auf die Probe erfolgen. Was besser ist weiß ich nur für mich, aber ich würde nie Verurteilen das andere ein anderes Spiel bevorzugen. 
Genau so liebe ich im Fantasy-Onlinegame das von Dir als oberflächlich betitelte Rollenspiel, das was Du favourisierst würde mich persönlich langweilen und mich zu sehr einschränken, weil das angeblich hohe Niveau aus meiner Sicht zu viele "Regeln" besitzt. 
Was mich dabei wundert: Du bist ebenfalls HdRO-Spieler weißt um all diese Unterschiede genau, vergleichst dannn aber Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Ich denke Du musst Dich einfach damit abfinden, daß auch andere Formen ein Recht auf den Begriff "Rollenspiel" haben, auch wenn diese eine eigene Dynamik haben, die nicht in Deine anderen Spielarten passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (17. Juni 2009)

@Cyberflips

Deine Metapher war schlecht, Pierre Brice und das Singen:

Wie sein Kollege Lex Barker nahm auch Pierre Brice ab etwa 1965 verschiedene Musiktitel als Sänger auf. Er war dabei etwas produktiver als Lex Barker, der es nur auf zwei Musikstücke brachte.

Auch bei Pierre Brice wurden die ersten Aufnahmen vom Komponisten Martin Böttcher arrangiert und eingespielt.

Ich steh’ allein / Ribanna (1965), Decca D 19 557 (mono) 
Keiner weiß den Tag / Wunderschön (1966), Decca, D 19 560 
Du bist schön (1967) 
Lonely / Die Nacht beginnt (1967) 
Paris (1969, für die Fernsehshow Nightclub, nicht veröffentlicht) 
Winnetou, Du warst mein Freund / Meine roten Brüder (1971), Barclay 
Faire l' amour / Mehr als alles kann man nicht geben (1976) 
Wenn Männer träumen (1977, für die Fernsehsendung Zwischenmahlzeit, nicht veröffentlicht) 
Manitou / Freundschaft (1980) 
Bruder, wohin gehst du? (1983, für die Fernsehsendung Wunderland, auf der LP zur Show veröffentlicht) 
Wir sind die Welt / Was war wird immer bleiben (1991) 
Gefühle (Album, 1995) 
La vie en rose / C'est si bon (2000, aus dem Theaterstück Barfuß im Park) 
Mon coeur, je t'aime tant (2005, Album Die Leichtigkeit des Seins von Paloma Würth) 
Der Clown für die Fernsehsendung Herbstfest der Volksmusik (im Original von Heinz Rühmann) 
Du bist für mich die große Liebe (2007) 

Du siehst, Musik ist wie ein MMORPG, man weiß und glaubt gar nicht, wer alles mitspielt! 

Das Problem am Indiviuum Mensch ist, jeder ist unterschiedlich in seinen Ansichten, daher kann man nie eine "wahre Ansicht" verkünden. Nur eben ein Gründgerüst der Angelegenheit vermitteln, auf dem alles aufbaut.


----------



## Parat (17. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Du machst wie schon so oft in Deinen "RP-Beiträgen"  wieder mal Denselben Logikfehler und führst Deine eigenen Aussagen ad absurdum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry, aber mir scheint Du liest nicht richtig.

Erstens hab ich das "viel zu oberflächliche" Rollenspiel nicht kritisiert. Ich hab klar aufgezählt, unter welchen Voraussetzungen man LOTRO-RP toll finden kann, hab es eindeutig (mit einer Einschränkung beim öffentlichen RP, aber da auch nur bei einem speziellen Gegenserver in einem MMO, der wahrscheinlich inzwischen auch schon vor die Hunde ging^^) da als besser bezeichnet als die direkte Genre-Konkurrenz.

Ich hab mir allerdings die Freiheit genommen, aus einem wzeiten Blickwinkel dann zu sagen "diesen Ansprüchen genügt LOTRO nicht" ... und wieso auch nicht? Es tut es ja auch nicht oder will das jemand ernsthaft bestreiten? Ich denke, dass Vetaro und ich diesen Unterschied ja ganz sauber hinaus gearbeitet haben - und der erklärt hinlänglich, wieso es immer wieder Wortmeldungen gibt ala "Das RP Ist super" und zugleich ja auch die LOTRO-Foren auf den speziellen LOTRO-Boards deutlich differenzierter da sind. Ist eben klar, weil dann die Poster eben aus nem anderen Blickwinkel schreiben.

Im EIfer des Gefecht kann viel passieren und ich bin nicht bereit, alles nochmal durchzulesen, nur um zu suchen, aber aus dem Kontext meiner Postings dürfte klar ersichtlich sein, dass ich zwei Sichtweisen darstellte. Aus der zweiten heraus ist natürlich - gemessen an der Sichtweise - das RP viel zu oberflächlich. So what? Auch hier: Will man das ernsthaft bestreiten?

Ich find das immer befremdlich, wenn jemand sein Spiel gegen wirklich jeden Vorwurf verteidigen muss. Nimm zwei Autos, einen Volvo und einen Ferrari. Wenn ich dann sage "Aus dem Blickwinkel eines Familienvaters, der mit viel Gepäck und Kindern in den Urlaub fahren will, ist der Ferrari echt ein beschissenes Auto" .... Da muss der Ferraristi auch nicht aufspringen und rumjaulen, denn die Aussage ist einfach wahr. Damit ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es aus anderen Blickwinkeln nicht supertoll wäre - und zu allem Überfluss liefer ich den tollen Blickwinkel noch mit, also Deine Aufregung ist mir da echt ein Rätsel.



> Genau so kann man sagen, daß HdRO als Shooter grottig ist, ebenfalls als Strategietitel
> Dein Satz oben gefällt mir dabei am Besten:  "In all diesen Belangen ist LOTRO grottig. Alle anderen RPGs sind auch grottig" (hier meinst Du vermutlich andere MMORPGs)
> Dann führst Du aus, was Du unter richtigem RP verstehst und erklärst wieder, daß dafür auch andere Spiele besser optimiert sind -weil sie grundsätzlich reine Rollenspiele sind...öhm jo


Korrekt. LOTRO ist auch ein grottiger Shooter.
Allerdings heißt der Threadtitel nicht "WoW Flüchtling sucht neue Shooter-Heimat". Hätte er unter dieser Prämisse dann die Eignung von LOTRO erfragt, hätte ich ihm dann eben auch gesagt, dass LOTRO als Shooter denkbar ungeeignet ist. Tat er nicht, er fragte nach RP. Ergo bin ich nicht off-topic.



> Ich fasse Deine Aussagen also mal im Tenor zusammen: HdRO ist ein MMORPG, wie alle MMORPG ist hier nur oberflächliches RP möglich, was immerhin Deiner Meinung nach aber mit HdRO noch das Beste der ungeeigneten Spiele im Sinne eines (Deines und einer eletären Rollenspielerschaft) "richtigen" Rollenspiels ist


Ganz ehrlich ... es ging hier nicht um "wie emote ich richtig" oder "wie muss man eine Rolle ausspielen" ... da wirste in LOTRO genug Leute mit viel elitäreren Ansichten als mich finden.^^ Die Liste drehte sich fast ausschließlich um Gameplay-Fragen (im Kontext RP). Vetaro hat ja seine eigene Liste auch vorgelegt mit ANforderungen, die man haben könnte. Dass diese Anforderungen durch MMOs nicht erfüllt werden können, ist klar. Dass sie deswegen gleich "elitär" sein müssen, ist weit hergeholt.



> Jetzt meine Interpretation und Schlussfolgerung:  Was zuerst ein wenig konfus und verwirrend wirkt erklärt sich für mich wenn ich zwischen den Zeilen lese. Ich denke was Du wirklich sagen möchtest ist, daß hier der Begriff Rollenspiel im Rahmen eines MMORPG nicht zutrifft, da Du damit etwas anderes verbindest.


Nein, das steht auch nicht da. Aber gut, Du liest ja "zwischen den Zeilen". Das sollte man aber nur tun, wenn man ziemlich genau Bescheid weiß. Ich hab eindeutig geschrieben, dass man in LOTRO RP betreiben kann, dass man dabei frei von Störungen ist (relativ, defacto sind ja die meisten Kanäle inzwischen aufgegeben, der Sagen ist aber noch frei von OOC). Und natürlich ist Rollenspiel zwischen 2/3/x Personen qualitativ nur beschränkt durch eben diese 2/3/x Personen. Treffen sich also zwei gute RPer in LOTRO, dann können sie nach jedem mir einfallenden - und gar nicht zur Diskussion stehenden - Qualitätsansprüchen sehr sehr gutes RP haben. Ich sag aber auch, dass das aus bestimmten Gründen, die ich nenne, nicht so häufig der Fall sein wird, wie man sich wünschen könnte (es ist kein Muss) und dass aus genannten Gründen das RP sich weitestgehend in solchen Minigalaxien abspielt, was nun auch kaum ein LOTRO-Spieler ernsthaft bezweifeln kann.



> Du siehst Dich anscheinend dabei in der Position eines eletären Rollenspielers der den wahren Rollenspiel-Geist kennt und daher genau weiß was RP ist. Lass ich mal unkommentiert.


Ist das nicht schon Kommentar genug? ;-)
Und nochmal: Du irrst schlicht. Ich nenne Anforderungen, die man an Solotitel locker ständig stellt. Und ich nenne die Auswirkungen. Du kannst das ja gerne kritisieren, aber dann beschäftige Dich mit den Inhalten des Postings, mit den technischen Machbarkeiten etc und unterstelle mir nicht irgendein RP-Nazitum, von dem keine Rede war. Ich hab ja gleich etliche Free-Projekte in diversen Spielen abgegrenzt zu MMOs, und da sind sicher einige dabei, die überhaupt gar keine RP-Pflicht etc haben. Die sind also nie und nimmer elitär. Dennoch bieten sie alle mehr RP als LOTRO, weil eben das Gameplay an sich RP-Einwirkung zulässt!

Und über meine persönlichen Ansichten zu "gutem RP" können wir ja gerne diskutieren, wenn Du magst, aber das bitte nich unter der Prämisse, dass Du mir einfach eine Einstellung andichtest, die ich nicht mal äußerte. Es ging nicht um RP-Stil.-



> Den Fehler macht aber somit nicht das Spiel, sondern eigentlich doch Derjenige, der behaarlich einen Begriff einem gewissen Spielbezug zuordnen möchte -  Du störst Dich an der Auslegung des Begriffs "Rollenspiel", möchtest diesen nicht Teilen und für andere Spielarten reserviert haben. Das lese ich daraus.


Auch hier irrst Du. Wo steht, dass ich den Begriff Rollenspiel für irgendwas reserviert haben möchte??? Nochmal: Ich hab zwei Blickwinkel dargestellt, aus denen man LOTRO beurteilen kann. Aus dem einen schneidet LOTRO gut ab, aus dem anderen schlecht.

Es ist natürlich so, dass ich persönlich eher aus Blickwinkel 2 gucke (übrigens auch viele LOTRO-Spieler, die bereits frustriert auf Mortal Online oder weiß der Geier warten oder lustlos im Spiel rumhängen). Es ist Dir, dem Threaderöffner und jedem anderen absolut überlassen, aus Blickwinkel 1 zu gucken. Ich hätt auch einfach schreiben können "Das RP ist doof", aber der Infogehalt wäre niedriger gewesen, denke ich.

Und btw denke ich nicht, dass es ein "Fehler" ist, aus Blickwinkel 2 zu gucken. Genauso wie es kein Fehler ist, aus Blickwinkel 1 zu gucken. Das ist einfach persönlicher Geschmack. Meine Haltung ist da um einiges toleranter als Du scheinbar glaubst.



> Ich denke man muss da klar differenzieren, daß es verschiedene Arten von RP gibt. Verurteilen oder eine Form als die Erhabenere zu erklären halte ich nicht unbedingt für gerechtfertigt


Steht auch nicht da.



> Ich zum Beispiel habe früher gerne Pen & Paper gespielt. Jedoch waren unsere Runden nie verbissenes Dauerauswürfeln, oder von zu vielen Regeln und Proben überflutet. Wir spielten lieber storyorientiert und legten mehr Wert auf einen flüssigen Spielfluss als auf akribisches Regelwerk, würfelten nur die Kampfrunden in direkter einfacher Form aus, stellten wenige und überwiegend nur in Sonderfällen Proben. Alles andere wäre für uns erlebnishemmend gewesen. Andere Runden legen gerade auf eine extreme Regelauslegung wert und würfeln jede Bewegung aus, lassen Proben auf die Probe erfolgen. Was besser ist weiß ich nur für mich, aber ich würde nie Verurteilen das andere ein anderes Spiel bevorzugen.


Ähmja ... mein Rp-Stil entspricht wohl Deinem. Ich find die meisten Proben überflüssig, in meinem persönlichen RP würfel ich so gut wie nie. Ich verabscheue zuviele Regeln, weil sie kreativität hemmen. So what?



> Genau so liebe ich im Fantasy-Onlinegame das von Dir als oberflächlich betitelte Rollenspiel, das was Du favourisierst würde mich persönlich langweilen und mich zu sehr einschränken, weil das angeblich hohe Niveau aus meiner Sicht zu viele "Regeln" besitzt.


Sry, Cyber, aber da machste jetzt aber nen Fehler.^^ Also, NWN verwendet als Regelbasis D&D. Das ist mir persönlich auch ein nicht so schmeckendes, weil prinzipiell verregeltes System. Ich erkenne nicht ganz den Unterschied zu LOTRO, denn da gibt es ja auch die Gamemechanik, die eben festlegt, welche Klasse welche Stärken, Zauber, Spezialattacken etc hat. Das ist sich im Kern gleich, nur würde man es nicht Regeln nennen.

Allerdings: Wo schränkt mich das denn ein? Ich meine .. also jetzt im Rollenspiel? Es schränkt mich natürlich ein, wenn ich die NWN-Solokampagne durchspiele, keine Frage. Dann hab ich ein serh sich an den D&D-Regeln entlang hangelndes Gameplay. Nur: Doch nicht im Onlinespiel, wo all das komplett der Phantasie der jeweiligen Betreiber überlassen ist? Hier liegt der eigentliche Vorteil solcher Projekte fürs RP (neben dem für alle vorhandenen Status Quo, der aber veränderbar ist): Diese Enginefixiertheit gibts nicht. Wenn ich ein Solospiel skripte, muss ich festlegen "diese Tür kann man ab 'Schlösser öffnen +x" öffnen bzw mit 'Stärke > y' aufbrechen", etc. Solche Festlegungen und Verregelungen sind der Kern des Solo-RPG-Skriptens. Und im MMO passiert das im Kern auch (gut, zumeist gibts keine Fertigkeiten, was aber einfach nur bedeutet, dass das noch etwas vereinfacht wird). Aber es ist eindeutig festgelegt, welche Klasse was wo wie kann. Wie man irgendeine Quest lösen kann, etc. Das ist alles in Bits und Bytes gegossen. In einem reinen RP-Projekt ist das alles wieder weg und man konzentriert sich aufs RP. Ich kann jede Situation, wie im PnP, auf unendlich viele Wege lösen und ich kann tun, was die Engine eben nicht hergibt. Sorry, aber das sind per definitionem dann weniger Regeln als im MMO.

Und wenn Du Verhaltensregeln meinen solltest: Ich hab nicht für ein RP-Projekt gesprochen, sondern für alle (im zweiten Posting). Und da gibts genug, die ohne Regeln auskommen. Man ist halt in seiner Rolle. Natürlich ist das für ein MMO eine unglaublich harte und "elitäre" Forderung, dass jeder allzeit anspielbar etc ist. Aber für solche Projekte ist das mehr ne Selbstverständlichkeit, denn .. die Spieler sind ja aus keinem anderen Grund da?



> Ich denke Du musst Dich einfach damit abfinden, daß auch andere Formen ein Recht auf den Begriff "Rollenspiel" haben, auch wenn diese eine eigene Dynamik haben, die nicht in Deine anderen Spielarten passt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wirklich .. setz Dich einfach mit dem Posting inhaltlich auseinander, das könnte fruchtbarer sein.

Ich bin eigentlich kein Stück elitär. Also, so richtig wirklich nicht.^^


----------



## Cyberflips (17. Juni 2009)

Morca schrieb:


> @Cyberflips
> 
> Deine Metapher war schlecht, Pierre Brice und das Singen:
> 
> ...



Dannn hast Du das mit dem Brice nicht verstehen wollen

genau, das hat er - er hat gesungen, einiges sogar wie Deine Discographie zeigt
Die Metapher bezieht sich ja auch darauf, daß er das mal besser gelassen hätte, weil er darin nicht besonders gut war. (individuelle Ansicht eines Menschen der auch MMORPG spielt)

(Was Lex Barker hat auch gesungen?...na prost Mahlzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




> Das Problem am Indiviuum Mensch ist, jeder ist unterschiedlich in seinen Ansichten, daher kann man nie eine "wahre Ansicht" verkünden. Nur eben ein Gründgerüst der Angelegenheit vermitteln, auf dem alles aufbaut.



Selbstverständlich geht es um individuellen Meinungsaustausch. Ich teile meine oben mit, Parat hat da auch noch etwas zu geschrieben, das werde ich mir dann gleich mal ansehen. 

Du philosophierst über das Sein der Meinung als Solche. Ok, zu Kenntnis genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hihi, ich vermute mal ich hab jetzt wieder die RP-Hardcoreecke aufgescheucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (17. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> hihi, ich vermute mal ich hab jetzt wieder die RP-Hardcoreecke aufgescheucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, weil jeder, der mich kennt, lauthals lacht, wenn ich als Hardcore bezeichnet werden ... und es in dem, was ich schrieb, an keiner Stelle um Hardcore-RP ging. Es ist einfach eine alternative RP-Haltung, die natürlich dann auch andere Begebenheiten braucht, sonst funktioniert sie nicht - und dass sie funktionieren würde in LOTRO, behauptet auch niemand ernsthaft.


----------



## Vincent van Dark (18. Juni 2009)

WoW wie schnell so ein Thread zu einem chat wird
naja glaube an der stelle wird es kein bedarf für denn thread mehr geben wenn ein admin löschen würde wärs toll
und danke das ihr euch zeit genommen habt meine fragen zu beantworten nun gibt es einen neuen Hobbit Dieb der aber dem zwergen dasein hinterher trauert


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juni 2009)

Threads werden ohne bedarf nicht gelöscht oder geschlossen.


----------



## Lossehelin (18. Juni 2009)

Wieso schliesen?
Wenn jemand eine ähnliche Frage hat wie du, dann *sollte* er die SuFu benutzen und würde auf diesen Thread stoßen und dann erstmal nach schauen, ob seine Frage nicht schon beantwortet worden ist.


----------



## Vincent van Dark (18. Juni 2009)

naja weils scheinbar grad offtopic zugeht und das braucht man sich ja dann doch nicht durchzulesen


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juni 2009)

Dann hört doch einfach alle auf mit dem OT. *g*


----------



## Fox82 (18. Juni 2009)

*Ironie on* Ich hab bei der Auflistung der vermeintlichen (oder vermeidbaren) gesanglichen Meisterwerke des Herrn P. Brice doch arg lachen müssen und mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen um die geistige Verfassung des Posters, da er solche Sachen kennt und vermutlich auch noch gehört hat *Ironie off*!

Lex Barker war ja durchaus ein relativ begnadeter Schauspieler doch ich möchte meine ehrfürchtige Erinnerung an Lex Barker nicht mit der Vorstellung an einen "singenden Old-Shatterhand" zerstören *schauder*! 

Durchaus interessant fände Ich jedoch wenn Herr Brice und Herr Barker einstmals ein Duett angestimmt hätten, von dem ich nicht weiß...wäre sicherlich auf der nächsten Party ein gelungener Gag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

An die Herren Parat und Cyberflips möchte ich an dieser Stelle ein Kompliment aussprechen: Ihr seid die wahren Meister der "Wall-of-Words" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Die Diskussion über "Hardocre-RP" oder nicht, die Auslegungssache der verschiedenen RP-Möglichkeiten und der Maßregelung der verschiedenen MMORPG´s nach RP-Gesichtspunkten finde Ich relativ müsehlig! Ich habe auch lange Pen&Paper gespielt, auch mit verschiedenen Gruppen und in verschiedenen Realms, bin selbst aber nicht mit dem Anspruch des RP-Spiels nach bereits erfahrenen RP-Systemen an LOTRO herangegangen weil Ich mir den gelegentlich aufkommenden Frust innerhalb eines MMO´s ersparen wollte...Leider gibt es auch auf Belegaer viel zu viele Leute, die nicht mal light-RP bestreiben aber mir ist es schlichtweg egal, solange keiner als "Duschvorhang" oder "Schnitzelbrötchen" durch die Gegend läuft und/oder mich in meinem schaffen dort stört! LOTRO macht mir primär Spaß und das ist auch das was für mich zählt, ob es nun auf einem "RP-Server" das Rollenspiel ernstnimmt oder nicht...

Ich muss auch mal Parat beistehen, denn Ich denke nicht, dass seine Ansichten elitär sind sondern vielmehr setzt er sich doch gerade zu vorbildlich mit dem Thema außeinander ohne andere Menschen in eine Ecke drängen zu wollen! Ich habe seine "Geschichte" bezüglich Gnom, Druckplatten usw. sehr amüsiert gelesen und Ich würde mit Dir gerne mal ne Pen&Paper-Runde starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich liebe es wenn Menschen Fantasie haben und sie vor absurden Ideen (gemessen an der Realität) nur so sprudeln...

Mir gefällt diese ganze Diskussion auch sehr, da hier nicht (entschuldigt das Wort, aber mir fällt kein alternatives ein) geflamed wird sondern sich konstruktiv mit Meinungen und Auffassungen beschäftigt wird...

@Vetaro: Die "Gänsefüßchen" hab ich nur für dich gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
@Vincent van Dark: Du hast doch aber deine Antwort bekommen, oder nicht? Lass den Buben doch den Spaß sich gegenseitig rethorisch zu duellieren und dieser Thread kann mittels der SuFu auch wunderbar Leuten mit einer ähnlichen Frage wie deiner weiterhelfen!
@Cyberflips: Du spielst auf Belegeaer? Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Kannst mir ja mal deinen Namen im Spiel mitteilen und vielleicht unternehmen wir mal was zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

So long, Fox!


----------



## Fox82 (18. Juni 2009)

Menno Bloodberry, ich hab zu lange zum schreibseln gebraucht und jetzt war ich schon wieder "Austopfig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juni 2009)

:>


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> naja was mich in wow war ja bekanntlih *bei denn aldoretten* genervt hat war dieses militärartiges ausgrenzen der oocler das macht doch nmanden spass und das sie nicht eine instanz machten ich meine ich kann jetz auch kurz vergessen das der boss schon 2 mal tot ist es ist ein spiel kein echtes leben die schafften es einfach nicht sowas zu verbinden ich meine ich reite auch nicht in die kirche hinein aber werde nicht durch die einsame einöde gehen da wird mein char halt reiten aber wenn sich ein mitspieler blicken lässt lauf ich wieder


Wie bitte?! o_O Aldoretten? Seh ich etwa aus wie ein Schokoriegel? *räusper* Nunja... bist ja endlich weg. *hustet* Hoffe ich zumindest... *augenroll*

Aber: Ihr habt es verdient ausgegrenzt zu werden. Hab mittlerweile ganz Pansophia auf der Ignoreliste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn es dich stört, dass dich RPler OOCler ausgrenzen, dann hör auf auf RP-Servern zu spielen. RP or not RP, that is the question! Ein Mittelding wird halt selten akzeptiert, und schon gar nicht auf die Aldor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juni 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn es dich stört, dass dich RPler OOCler ausgrenzen, dann hör auf auf RP-Servern zu spielen. RP or not RP, that is the question! Ein Mittelding wird halt selten akzeptiert, und schon gar nicht auf die Aldor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Crusader  (Das ist eine Beschimpfung*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_________________________________

* Ich weiß, dass den Witz ausser mir wieder niemand versteht, darum die erklärung: Es ist das richtige, Ziel, aber mit den falschen Methoden. Sowas macht man halt nicht. Und Kreuzzügler nannten sich die ersten Aldoristen doch selber.


----------



## Parat (20. Juni 2009)

Die Aldor ist doch auch schon längst nicht mehr so, wie es vor nem Jahr war (es sei denn die sinkenden Concurrency  Stats hätten sich da mal spaßfördernd ausgewirkt, was durchaus sein kann).



Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lange Pen&Paper gespielt, auch mit verschiedenen Gruppen und in verschiedenen Realms, bin selbst aber nicht mit dem Anspruch des RP-Spiels nach bereits erfahrenen RP-Systemen an LOTRO herangegangen weil Ich mir den gelegentlich aufkommenden Frust innerhalb eines MMO´s ersparen wollte...Leider gibt es auch auf Belegaer viel zu viele Leute, die nicht mal light-RP bestreiben aber mir ist es schlichtweg egal, solange keiner als "Duschvorhang" oder "Schnitzelbrötchen" durch die Gegend läuft und/oder mich in meinem schaffen dort stört! LOTRO macht mir primär Spaß und das ist auch das was für mich zählt, ob es nun auf einem "RP-Server" das Rollenspiel ernstnimmt oder nicht...


Wunderbar, damit gehörste in Kategorie 1.^^
Ich selber kann mich zu Kategorie 1 eben nicht bekehren, bleib also in 2 und find LOTRO deswegen *für mich*(!) ungenügend. Ich denke aber auch es kam raus, dass das kein allgemeines Urteil sein kann.



> Ich würde mit Dir gerne mal ne Pen&Paper-Runde starten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke :-)
Aber ich bin leider schon ausgelastet in Sachen RP, habs ja eigentlich jeden freien Abend stundenlang. :-) (Leveln und so fällt ja alles weg^^)



> @Vincent van Dark: Du hast doch aber deine Antwort bekommen, oder nicht? Lass den Buben doch den Spaß sich gegenseitig rethorisch zu duellieren und dieser Thread kann mittels der SuFu auch wunderbar Leuten mit einer ähnlichen Frage wie deiner weiterhelfen!


Mal davon ab, dass ich denke, dass es ja doch noch ziemlichen Infogehalt hatte am Anfang. Ich meine ... von den öffentlichen RPern (also nicht die, die in fester Gruppe die Story durch-rpen) sind ja auch locker 50% (in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß, manche nur ganz dezent) unzufrieden. Und die Gründe hab ich benannt. Besser als noch ein "Bele ist suuuuper!!!"-Posting ist das imho schon, wenn man sagt "Ja, ist super, aber nicht für jeden was" und diesmal nicht nur mit der Mär kommt, dass es eigentlich für jeden was ist, außer er ist OOCler. Auch viele hartgesottene Aldorianer fänden es sicherlich suboptimal, weil es noch weniger dynamisches, offenes RP gibt als auf diesem WOW-Server. (Dass ich für dynamisches, offenes RP WoW auch nicht als ideal ansehe, kommt ja raus aus dem Posting).

Und ansonsten gings halt noch zweimal hin und her, dafür ist das ein Forum, muss man mit leben. :-)

Nicht immer alles so tragisch sehen ..... (Ging natürlich nicht an Fox^^)


----------



## Vincent van Dark (20. Juni 2009)

uff ich verrecke an dem download von hdro der download von der offizielen seite funktioniert nicht da er immer irgendwann abbricht und der client von morthond also der 12 geteilte funktioniert am ende nicht


----------



## Karius (20. Juni 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> uff ich verrecke an dem download von hdro der download von der offizielen seite funktioniert nicht da er immer irgendwann abbricht und der client von morthond also der 12 geteilte funktioniert am ende nicht



ich hatte den Client auch von mothond. Bei mir ging es. Es gibt da ne Testmöglichkeit für die Pakete. Zwei von meinen waren auch beim ersten mal korrupt. 

( http://www.morthond.de/viewtopic.php?t=2058 )

http://www.morthond.de/viewtopic.php?t=180 (Hier das Programm mit Erklärung)

LG


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Juni 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> uff ich verrecke an dem download von hdro *der download von der offizielen seite funktioniert nicht da er immer irgendwann abbricht* und der client von morthond also der 12 geteilte funktioniert am ende nicht


1) Verwende nicht Firefox, sondern einen besseren Browser, dann hast du das Problem mit dem "irgedwann abbrechen" nicht.
2) Der Download von morthond.de funktioniert einwandfrei, mit dem genannten Tool kannst du die MD5 Checksumme überprüfen, das solltest du dann auch mal machen und eine Datei erneut runterladen, wenn du die korrupte Datei damit entdeckt hast.


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Crusader  (Das ist eine Beschimpfung*)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In gewisser Weise hast du recht, es ist eine Art Kreuzug. Vielleicht ein Kreuzzug gegen die Verlogenheit? "Ja, ich mach doch RP... alle zwei Wochen", sowas ist für mich Verlogenheit.



-bloodberry- schrieb:


> 1) Verwende nicht Firefox, sondern einen besseren Browser, dann hast du das Problem mit dem "irgedwann abbrechen" nicht.


IE8 zum Beispiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincent van Dark (20. Juni 2009)

ach hat sich erledigt ich bin ein ungeduldige rmensch hab mir grad die vollversion für 10 euro ausm laden geholt die leute sagen ja da seien 30tage spielzeit drauf aber das steht nirgends ist es vlt nur bei ner anderen ich sah da nemlich auch so eine extendet version da stand das drauf hatte aber nur nen 10er dabei darum die normale


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2009)

Hauptspiel für 10 € - Enthält 30 Tage freie Spielzeit.

Wahrscheinlicher fehler:  Um die freie spielzeit zu aktivieren, musst du eine Bezahlmethode angeben. Eine davon - versteckt unter "einmalzahlung tätigen" (oder so) ist "ich bezahle später". Dann erst wird freie spielzeit aktiviert.


----------



## Adalfried (5. Juli 2009)

Für ein MMO ist HDRO sehr schön für das RP. Klar vergleichbar mit Pen and Paper Abendende oder Forenbasierenden Rollenspielen ist es nicht. Weil man dort ja seine eigenen Geschichten erzählt und sie verändert.
In einem MMO kann man das auch einbauen, aber dennoch irgendwann geht es eben nicht so richtig weiter und jeder macht das "Selbe". HDR hat den nachteil, dass es sehr stark auf PVE Basis ist, damit ist natürlich Questen, Crafting und Ausrüstung wichtig. Daher wirkt das ganze eben oft etwas flach. ABer für ein MMOP ist HDRO auf alle Fälle sehr gut gemacht. Die Musik gibt in den Kneipen die richtige Stimmung, die Welt ist Stimmig und die Wesen darin sind sehr hübsch gemacht. Es gibt lustige Dinge zu entdecken, man hat verschiedene Berufe den man nach gehen kann, man kann auch einfach in einer Kneipe entspannen und trifft auch mal auf RP an. Da viele MMO dadurch gestorben sind, dass die RPler eben nur in ihren Gilden RP machen. Aber wenn alle in ihren Gilden RP machen, brauch man keine RP Server. Weil dann macht eh keiner RP.
RP bei der HDRO ist oft, auch etwas offener. Man kann man Leute anquatschen oder wird anggequatsch. Einfach dieses offene RP ist doch anzutreffen. Natürlich nicht gleich Mega stark, aber immerhin deutlich öfter als bei WOW oder anderen MMOs. 
Was auch sehr hübsch ist, sind die etlichen Chats und damit die Verlagerung von einigen Dingen. Man hat diesen Advice Channel, da werden oft Fragen gestellt und man bekommt Antwort. Aber im sagen, wird extrem selten OOC gesprochen. Auch die Namen sind nur selten etwas ... fraglich. Aber großteil der Namen ist sehr stimmig. 

HDRO ist für ein MMORPG sehr stimmig gemacht und für Leute die gern etwas RP im MMO suchen, ist HDRO eine gute Adresse. Es gibt offenes RP und man trifft auch mal auf das ein oder andere. Hat genug zu erledigen, um für fast alles mal ne Gruppe zu finden. Die Community ist auch recht nett und hilft gern mal etwas und die Welt ist gut umgestetzt. Aber wer eben richtiges RP will, sollte eh Pen and Paper spielen oder Foren basierende Rollenspiele. Wo man eben 1000 Worte tippte und damit erzählt was man macht, wer man ist etc.

Man muss in ein MMO abstriche machen was RP angeht. Aber HDRO ist wirklich in diesen Punkten sehr hübsch gemacht.


----------



## Cyberflips (5. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> HDRO ist für ein MMORPG sehr stimmig gemacht und für Leute die gern etwas RP im MMO suchen, ist HDRO eine gute Adresse. Es gibt offenes RP und man trifft auch mal auf das ein oder andere. Hat genug zu erledigen, um für fast alles mal ne Gruppe zu finden. Die Community ist auch recht nett und hilft gern mal etwas und die Welt ist gut umgestetzt. Aber wer eben richtiges RP will, sollte eh Pen and Paper spielen oder Foren basierende Rollenspiele. Wo man eben 1000 Worte tippte und damit erzählt was man macht, wer man ist etc.
> 
> Man muss in ein MMO abstriche machen was RP angeht. Aber HDRO ist wirklich in diesen Punkten sehr hübsch gemacht.



Das sehe ich genau so wie Du. 
Rollenspiel ist ja auch kein gemeisseltes Wort, sondern hat viele Facetten. Verschiedene Systeme haben veschiedene Möglichkeiten und Rollenspiel ist ja nicht das alleinige Spielziel eines MMORPG. Deshalb ja auch die Bereitstellung eines extra vorgesehenen Rollenspielservers, auf dem die zur Verfügung stehenden Rollenspielelemente etwas mehr unterstützt werden können, ohne die Spieler zu sehr einzuschränken, die eben weniger RP orientiert sind. 
HdrO bietet und unterstützt viele Möglichkeiten RP im Rahmen des MMO zu entfalten. Was will man mehr...oder mehr erwarten


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hab irgendwie nur weisses Rauschen gehört. Und dann immer wieder...



Adalfried schrieb:


> Für ein MMO ist HDRO sehr schön für das RP.
> Aber für ein MMOP ist HDRO auf alle Fälle sehr gut gemacht.
> HDRO ist für ein MMORPG sehr stimmig gemacht
> Aber HDRO ist wirklich in diesen Punkten sehr hübsch gemacht.


----------



## Parat (5. Juli 2009)

... was alles niemand im Thread bezweifelte

Gut .. für ein MMO

MMO insgesamt = suboptimal


----------

